# ESB vs Energia (Energia pitching a 10% saving)?



## gocall01 (24 Jan 2008)

Just had a pitch from Energia for our business electricity.

In summary, only the rate per unit drops, ESB = 0.1610; Energia = 0.1449. No management fee, no joining fee, ESB continue to bill, but with the new Energia pricing.

Our tariff is "General Purpose".

Anyone here have any experience with these guys?
Just trying to get a handle on something that looks too good to be true etc...
Are there any catches further on down the line that I am not aware of?

Cheers!


----------



## 8till8 (25 Jan 2008)

You should get a price from Bord Gais, they do electricity for business. Airtricity's billing system is for the birds, the don't seen to even understand meter-readings and I've moved away from them due to non-stop problems over billing.

No catches on moving but look out for minimum contract periods, there should be none.


----------



## gocall01 (25 Jan 2008)

Yeah, I brought that point up with him and was told there was a 12 month contract if I changed over.
I made it clear the if I was unhappy with the billing or anything else I would want to change back immediately.
He then said that could be included in the contract and I could change back if required.
Obviously he said this would not be the case as I would be so satisfied but I'm damned if I'm getting caught up in a minimum contract.


----------



## Purple (25 Jan 2008)

Would this thread be of more use to posters in the Ask about Business forum?


----------



## gocall01 (25 Jan 2008)

Purple said:


> Would this thread be of more use to posters in the Ask about Business forum?


 
Possibly, please move if so as already stated in OP.


----------



## dewdrop (5 Nov 2013)

I would like to revive this thread as this letter i received in my letter boxa plastic card headed " expect a visitor in november from 9am to 9pm from an Energia agent with a headline saying "enjoy 1 free day of electricity or gas per week". Any comments re this please.


----------



## Leo (5 Nov 2013)

dewdrop said:


> I would like to revive this thread as this letter i received in my letter boxa plastic card headed " expect a visitor in november from 9am to 9pm from an Energia agent with a headline saying "enjoy 1 free day of electricity or gas per week". Any comments re this please.



Any savings they are suggesting are likely to be versus the maximum rates allowed by the regulator, you'll likely get similar deals from other suppliers.

They say you can choose whether to receive conventionally generated power, or that from renewables sources. That is not correct! 

The major issue for me is that despite searching, I'm unable to find their prices listed on the website. The only thing I could find was on the 'understanding my bill' item in the help section, a sample bill from 2012 that shows a rate of 15.17c for electricity. Bord Gais and ESB rates were lower that point.


----------



## Mystic Oil (5 Nov 2013)

Leo said:


> They say you can choose whether to receive conventionally generated power, or that from renewables sources. That is not correct!



Why do you say that?


----------



## Leo (6 Nov 2013)

Mystic Oil said:


> Why do you say that?



Because your electricity is delivered by ESB Networks via the local low voltage network, they in turn obtain electricity from EirGrid's national grid. The various electricity producers sell to EirGrid, as they operate the wholesale market in Ireland.

There is only one grid, only one connection coming to your home, so there is no way of deciding between conventional and renewable on a home by home basis.


----------

